# Omega 3 from fish oil, CDP-choline and phosphatidylserine for cognition and mood



## Lost123 (Mar 11, 2013)

I think that omega 3 EPA and DHA from fish oil should always be present in a nootropic stack, as essential nutrients.

I know that being sold by many brands, they do not represent a specific product for sellers of nootropics, but omega-3 are just the building blocks from which the brain is formed, together with phospholipids such as phosphatidylcholine and phosphatidylserine.

The omega 3 EPA and DHA have been shown to be effective against ADHD in children, depression, in slowing cognitive decline in healthy elderly people, and in improving the perception of well-being in healthy people: http://examine.com/supplements/Fish Oil/ and http://www.cbsnews.com/news/high-le...inked-to-larger-brain-volume-in-older-adults/

Although most of the research involves the role of omega 3 in cardiovascular health and as anti-inflammatory, there are lots of evidence that can be a good supplement as nootropic.


----------



## Lost123 (Mar 11, 2013)

CDP-choline alone has been shown effective to improve memory, attention and cognitive decline in elderly people with cognitive problems. http://examine.com/supplements/CDP-choline

Omega-3 are synergistic with uridine and CDP-choline (cytidine is converted to uridine) . CDP-choline provides both choline and cytidine. http://examine.com/supplements/Uridine

Uridine together with choline and DHA is essential for the production of other phospholipids and has been shown to enhance neurogenesis in some monkeys. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17950710

So there are two ways to incorporate uridine, or through direct supplementation of uridine UMP, or by CDP-choline. CDP-choline increases the concentrations of uridine. http://examine.com/supplements/CDP-choline#summary8-1 and http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10974208

After taking into account this information, I think that CDP-choline is the best option for integrating both choline and uridine.


----------



## Lost123 (Mar 11, 2013)

Phosphatidylserine alone is considered effective in improving cognitive parameters in healthy subjects, symptoms of cognitive decline in the elderly and ADHD in children. http://examine.com/supplements/Phosphatidylserine

Even in the case of phosphatidylserine of vegetable origin there are possible positive synergies with Omega 3 fish oil.

"Fish Oil (the fatty acids EPA and DHA) are components of phosphatidylserine (PS) derived from bovine cerebral cortex but not from soy lecithin, and some authors mention that combination therapy of both fatty acids with PS would lead to better results."

http://examine.com/supplements/Phosphatidylserine#summary5-0 and http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21103402


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

Interesting thread.

Many people take choline as a supplement but it's linked to atherosclerosis. Obviously choline is converted into another chemical in the body which causes heart attacks.


----------



## Lost123 (Mar 11, 2013)

butterz said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> Many people take choline as a supplement but it's linked to atherosclerosis. Obviously choline is converted into another chemical in the body which causes heart attacks.


I do not know anything about this thing you're saying, but people continue to take choline supplements, especially nootropic's fans. These are things on which there is still no certainty, in any case.

CDP-choline (citicoline) is only 18% choline by weight, and unlike the choline bitartrate that is 40% choline by weight, citicoline alone has been shown to be effective in improving symptoms of dementia in elderly subjects, probably because it brings uridine. The uridine either alone or together with omega 3, seems to have a slight antidepressant effect, which is enhanced with EPA and DHA of the fish oil. Also uridine, along with choline and DHA, it is effective in increasing endogenous production of other phospholipids, and in monkeys even stimulate neurogenesis.

On Internet I read that many people prefer to pair a food supplement of GPC-choline (Choline Alphoscerate or glycerophosphocholine) and one of uridine UMP instead that only CDP-choline, which is a two-in-one nootropic. Alpha GPC is 40% choline by weight, and also, unlike the choline bitartrate, it has proven effective in dementia in the elderly.


----------



## Lost123 (Mar 11, 2013)

There are two ways to integrate choline + uridine + dha.

The first way is to integrate CDP-choline (citicoline) + fish oil (EPA and DHA).

The second way is to integrate GPC-choline (choline alfoscerate) + uridine UMP + fish oil (EPA and DHA)

Choline alfoscerate can be replaced with choline bitartrate, which is less effective and less expensive.


The antidepressant effect attributed to fish oil, is caused mainly by the EPA.

But what of the fish oil interacts with the uridine, increasing the potential antidepressant, is DHA.

Since both the fish oil (EPA and DHA) that uridine alone have a potential weak antidepressant effect, combining fish oil with uridine, becomes a potentially useful both for the cognition that for mood .


----------



## Lost123 (Mar 11, 2013)

Augmentation of a classic antidepressant (ssri, snri): http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-medications-to-ssris-1548570/#post1081330226


----------

